# Were Ready to Roll



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I spent this past weekend washing this bad boy getting it ready for the road, I hooked up the water and tested for leaks after the freeze we all had, all was good. Checked out the ac units and all was well. Its all ready for the upcoming road trip to work. She is getting reloaded this week and shes back on the road.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

She looks great!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice rig I would love to have one, I am getting to old to rough it.


----------

